# Tortuous Fallopian Tubes



## Solstyce

I just found out the results of some testing that I underwent recently. I had a pelvic and transvaginal ultrasound along with a blood test and a pap smear. 

My pap was normal, the blood tests came back fine. The ultrasound showed that my uterus and lining are normal, and so are my ovaries. 

However, I have "tortuous fallopian tubes," along with debris within them. This means it is virtually impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. The doctor told me to keep trying naturally until I reach the year mark (in May) and then at that time they can look at laproscopic surgery or refer me to an RE. 

I can't believe I'm being told to wait a few more months. I reminded her that I am 35! 

I am not going to be able to pursue expensive fertility treatments as my insurance does not cover fertility or infertility.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry u heard that Solstyce!!!

Have u gotten a HSG a lot of times the Dye will Flush out the tubes... I would ask if u can get one done and see if it improves!!

:hugs:

I know how It feels to be brushed off I've missed out on 3 cycles now due to the Holidays and Vaca's it's really Frustrating for them not to see the Our Time stress!! 
Feel ya on the insurance issue too they keep wanting to push IVF I really wish I had 10k laying around!! :nope:


----------



## Wish4another1

Solstyce 
I am sorry your doctor does not feel your urgency. That is so frustrating!! My DH and I cannot do fertility treatments either (don't have thousands laying around and we have some concerns about the whole process) 
we have been trying since April 13. I have extremely low AMH .18 first test, .38 second test and my hubby has morphology issues...
We are taking supplements and hoping for a miracle!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> So sorry u heard that Solstyce!!!
> 
> Have u gotten a HSG a lot of times the Dye will Flush out the tubes... I would ask if u can get one done and see if it improves!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know how It feels to be brushed off I've missed out on 3 cycles now due to the Holidays and Vaca's it's really Frustrating for them not to see the Our Time stress!!
> Feel ya on the insurance issue too they keep wanting to push IVF I really wish I had 10k laying around!! :nope:

Thanks Sis. 

The doctor did mention possibly doing HSG "after I reached the year mark of trying." It's not just that my tubes are clogged (which they are) but they are also jagged/kinked.

I'm taking antibiotics because the doctor wants to see if that will help clear up my tubes from some of the debris that is in there. We'll see but I am not too hopeful.


----------

